# MVP Track Time 2011 Schedule



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

*2011 MVP Track Time Schedule​*
Good Day Fellow Track Fanatics:

MVP Track Time (www.MVPTrackTime.com) is excited to announce our 2011 track events. We hope to add a few new events as the year progresses.

MVP Track Time's goal is to bring great value to you with more actual track time at each event for less money. Our three run groups (Novice, Intermediate and Advanced) allow us to maximize actual time driving on the track.

Below you will find our initial 2011 schedule, subject to possible revision as the year progresses with additional events.

*April 16 - 17: Putnam Park (Greencastle, IN.) - 5th Annual "Tax-Freedom Track Weekend"

June 6: Autobahn Country Club (Joliet, IL) - Full 3.56 Mile Track

August 8: Autobahn Country Club II (Joliet, IL) - Full 3.56 Mile Track

October 15 - 16: Road America (Elkhart Lake, WI) - 2nd Annual "Cheese Heads on Track"

November 19 - 20: Road Atlanta (Braselton, GA) - 3rd Annual  "Flyin' Turkey Trot"  *

Registration (on line or mail in) for all our track events is available at:
http://www.MVPTrackTime.com/id47.html​
We schedule a minimum of six, 20-minute sessions for each of the three (Novice, Intermediate and Advanced) run groups daily with qualified instructors available for the Novice run group.

I hope you'll join us in 2011 for plenty of on-track excitement with MVP Track Time. All are invited and welcome. Please, don't hesitate to contact me if you have questions about any of our track events or if you are interested in working with MVP to host a track event near you.

Happy Motoring and I hope to see you at the track! :thumbup:

Mark Pfeffer - MVP Track Time 
www.MVPTrackTime.com 
(314) 249-3770 
[email protected]


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Good Morning All:

We've received a number of e-mails and calls asking about entry fees for MVP Track Time's (www.MVPTrackTime.com) 2011 track events. This same information is on our web site, so no one is _*"surprised"*_. The dates and entry fees for our initial 2011 track events are listed below.

*April 16 - 17, 2011: Putnam Park: 
$340-Weekend​$235-Single Day​
June 6, 2011: Autobahn Country Club (FULL 3.56 mile track) - $250

August 8, 2011: Autobahn Country Club II (FULL 3.56 mile track) - $250

October 15 - 16, 2011: Road America: 
$375-Weekend​$250-Single Day​
November 19 - 20, 2011: Road Atlanta: 
$400-Weekend​$250-Single Day​ *

All info and registration is available on our * "Track Day Registration"* page of the web site at:
http://www.MVPTrackTime.com/id47.html​
As always, we schedule a minimum of six, 20-minute run sessions for each of the three run groups daily. Complimentary, qualified instructors are available for the Novice drivers.

Please feel free to call (314) 249-3770 or e-mail [email protected] if you need more information. All are welcome. Happy Motoring!

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Putnam Park is Sold Out. 

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

June 6th is sold out.

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

We (www.MVPTrackTime.com) are already ½ full for August 8th at Autobahn Country Club***8217;s full 3.56 mile road course. I hope to see the Bimmer gang at the track.

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Monday (June 6) was possibly the hottest track day we've ever hosted. It was 95 degrees and sunny. Still a great day at Autobahn.

Feff
www.MVPTrackTime.com


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

August 8th is sold out.

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

We (www.MVPTrackTime.com) are 70% full for Road America in October. I hope to see more of the Bimmer gang at the track.

Feff


----------

